# REO vs the Aerotank Mini



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

Just an interesting observation... I tried Kings Crown - Fight your face at the vape meet and enjoyed it and bought a bottle... came home and put it in one of my Woodvils and gave it a whirl and it was disappointing... so I filled a Aerotank Mini on a Spinner 2 and gave it another whirl...Fruity and sweet and pretty much how it tasted at the Vape meet... in the Woodvil with a Cyclone with big hole the flavour almost disappears?

Now with Menthol Ice I find I can no longer vape it in anything other than a REO and in a commercial tanks it's almost perfume'y?

I'm gonna test this theory a little more with some evods I bought just to test juices with...

It's the first juice I have tried in a REO that seems better in a commercial tank? I must try it in the Russain on the next refill...

Boggler...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (10/9/14)

Rob im rocking those in my reo and get plenty flavor try using a 0.6 -0.7 ohm ugly coil it rocks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (10/9/14)

The airhole plays a massive role in flavour for me. Big holes in the rm2 destroy the flavour for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> Rob im rocking those in my reo and get plenty flavor try using a 0.6 -0.7 ohm ugly coil it rocks.


 
Roger that @paulph201! I have all the different gauges of kanthal and enough Cyclones to play with now... so I will start experimentation shortly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

Alex said:


> The airhole plays a massive role in flavour for me. Big holes in the rm2 destroy the flavour for me.


 
That could actually be the issue @Alex! Stand by let me change Cyclone tops... hang on... yip I think you have hit the nail on the head here... the small standard hole is MUCH better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/14)

Rob, I think you are onto something here that is worth more discussion and testing.

I recall @Andre once mentioning somewhere that the Reo sometimes doesn't work as well on the fruit flavours. Can't remember if that is exactly what he said.

Anyhow, I have noticed a similar thing. My Reos shine for most juices, but some simple fruit juices don't wow me on the Reo.
I find the Reo shines for me on the tobaccoes and more "hardcore" juices.
If I taste those juices on say a mini Protank 2 they are say 6 out of 10 - and on the Reo they are 10 out of 10.
That is at higher power though and lower ohms - around 0.7 ohms. So probably because these juices need the higher power to bring out their best and you can't get that on the little Clearos.

The lighter and softer juices like fruits don't get the uplift of the more complex ones - as far as I have experienced.

For example a juice like @Oupa's VM Strawberry - if it's 6 out of 10 on the Mini protank 2, then its only 6.5 or maybe 7 out of 10 on the Reo. It's not worse, just not much better at all.

Not sure why but I suspect that the dripper aspect and the power have a lot to do with it. Then again, I tend to be vaping those fruits at 1.1 to 1.3 ohms. Haven't tried them yet at much lower ohms...

Maybe some juices are just better on a tank than a dripper?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

Silver said:


> Maybe some juices are just better on a tank than a dripper?


 
That could well be true... 

Another thing that is true is the size of the air-hole makes a pretty big difference in flavour as well... @Alex suggested my air-hole was too big and he was right... I was using a modified Cyclone (Bigger hole)... now that I put a standard cap back on the flavour is a LOT better!

But I'm really impressed with the little Aerotank mini with this juice...

My dual coil on the Cyclops that has the capability of huge air-flow had great flavour so I assumed wrongly that air flow wouldn't affect the flavour so much but I guess that was down at 0,7Ω and that probably compensates for the open air-flow... so much still to learn about this game!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/14)

Valid points there Rob and @Alex 
Thanks

Way more testing to do...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (10/9/14)

@Rob and @Silver, I must say though, before I lost my EVOD/spiiner combo to a convert 2 months back, I was using it with my plasma juice. And it performed like a star. So I agree that the humble evod is a great little tank in my experience. But I have almost the entire fruit selection from Vape Elixir here which all work really great in the Reo too.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (10/9/14)

Just tried some Plasma juice in the atomic, holy crap - it's amazing. Forgot how good this juice is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (10/9/14)

the size of the air hole definitely plays a big role in the flavor. However if you got big air then you can have the following setups which will aid in getting more flavor out of the cyclone with a bigger hole:

1) single ugly coil 0.6-.07 - more surface area on the wick gives of more flavor
2) dual coil 0.6 ohm - again having 2 coils means you have more surface area on the wick and you get more flavor,

The dual coil i will try once i get 3mg neg (6mg is still to strong for me doing mouth to lung)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

